# My Roubaix Comp with American Classic 420 Wheelset



## dmz (Jan 22, 2005)

I just got this wheelset and before the test ride shot.
Pretty cool lookin' wheelset.

dmz


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

what's that fork>????


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

dmz said:


> I just got this wheelset and before the test ride shot.
> Pretty cool lookin' wheelset.
> 
> dmz


Hey, I just got a new wheelset for my Roubaix too! Rolf Prima Vigor, have yet to try them out.


----------



## dmz (Jan 22, 2005)

leadag said:


> what's that fork>????


IT's a stock Roubaix carbon fork


----------



## dmz (Jan 22, 2005)

jumpstumper said:


> Hey, I just got a new wheelset for my Roubaix too! Rolf Prima Vigor, have yet to try them out.


That's one good looking wheelset!
How much did you pay for the wheelset and weight?


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

dmz said:


> That's one good looking wheelset!
> How much did you pay for the wheelset and weight?


$800 at the LBS ($849 retail I think) and they are listed at 1455g, which is not bad for the 34mm aero rims! Sure beats the heck out of the Roubaix stock Mavic Ksyrium Equipe which were 1820g.

Took them out for a 45 mile ride this afternoon, they are a lot stiffer than they look! I wasn't feeling so hot today, so I couldn't push them as fast as I wanted, oh well. I need to find a better bladed spoke magnet as well.

Like your wheelset too! Is that a Pro?


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

jumpstumper,

nice bike. how does it ride and what can you compare it to?

it's odd that you had the am 420 and now you have the vigor. i was just cmoparing the wheels. they both weigh 1455 grams. however, the 420 has a lighter rim but more spokes whereas the vigor has a heavier rim (by 40 grams) but has fewer spokes. how do they compare? is there a clear favorite? also, have you noticed a difference between deep rims and shallow rims in terms of speed???? this is the big question i am trying to answer before geting new wheels.

thanks.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

HazemBata said:


> jumpstumper,
> 
> nice bike. how does it ride and what can you compare it to?
> 
> ...


Hi HazemBata,

The AM 420's arn't mine, they belong to dmz... 

Can't compare to the 420's, but I can tell the difference between my stock roubaix mavic equipe wheelset and the rolf's, there is about 400g difference between the 2. The difference I feel is weight and stiffness, the rolfs are much stiffer and the times for my hilly routes are quicker. To tell the truth, I dont notice much difference once I'm up to speed between deep rims and regular rims when it comes to aero. My times have been pretty consistant on my flat routes comparing the old wheelset and the rolfs.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah I ride a Roubaix Comp with American Classic 350 Wheels. Very sweet at 1275g!


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

*nice roubaix, but . . .*

time to take off the yellow stickers . . . :


----------



## strapass (Jan 10, 2005)

*wheel ratings . . .*

I'd give those a 2 out of 10 on looks. But I'm sure they'll make you fly.


----------

